# looking for gym equipment



## thecount (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, new here.

Im soon opening a gym in lancashire and Im looking for secondhand equipment if possible.

If anyone has any suggestions to point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Ps, thats weights and cardio equipment.


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

I dunno what the quality would be like - but there's a good price range on the Tesco website for different stuff. Weights, Cardio etc. The options are all down the left and it looked pretty tidy to me!

Hope this link is of use: 

http://direct.tesco.com/q/N.1999332/Nr.99.aspx


----------



## chris1991 (Aug 15, 2009)

try the for sale section maybe?


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

mate there's loadsa 2nd gym grade equipment out there for sale,dont go for any home type kit it'll last 5 mins....the internet is your friend,get searching:thumbup1:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

try these, not sure how they fair compared to other suppliers but they seem to have a good range.

http://www.gymeez.com


----------



## thecount (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks for the advice lads.

The gym is gonna be a mma gym with weights and cardio machines. Im looking for staff and insrtuctors, give me a shout if anyone has the right credentials.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Try Amazon Leisure or Tek Fitness, they do refurbed gym equipment. :thumb:


----------

